# Why do you think Internet Gambling should be legalize?



## steveharris (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't really think that addiction is the main concern why internet gambling legalization is an issue.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Betting Forum (Apr 3, 2014)

Legalize where? In most Europe it is already legal.


----------



## steveharris (Apr 7, 2014)

Of course in Europe, but in other countries like US and India internet gambling is still an issue. Is addiction really the issue?
Why do you think Europe was able to handle internet gambling and other countries can't?


----------



## NDG (May 12, 2014)

It's a problem in the United States, because the politicians are being lobbied by powerful
groups that oppose online gambling, or in some cases, all forms of gambling, When the 
UIGEA was signed into law in the US, the NFL had lobbied against online gambling,
but they were able to get a carve-out in the law that allowed betting on fantasy sports.


----------



## mcnallen (Jun 4, 2014)

Online casinos are no different then playing the stock market or Lottery.. Hell, they are no different then going to your local Check-e-cheese and playing coins in an attempt to win a better prize. We all learn to gamble at an early age, weather it be at an Arcade or other type of contest. Its human nature to gamble in some form of another, so I strongly agree that it being illegal is all political.


----------



## Rogan (May 2, 2015)

NDG said:


> It's a problem in the United States, because the politicians are being lobbied by powerful
> groups that oppose online gambling, or in some cases, all forms of gambling, When the
> UIGEA was signed into law in the US, the NFL had lobbied against online gambling,
> but they were able to get a carve-out in the law that allowed betting on fantasy sports.



I dont see the difference in Fantasy sports and sportsbetting, but one is legal, the other is not. But i am glad fantasysports are available, its just too much fun. I play on FanDuel and Draftkings, but there are a lot of sites to chose(here are some reviews. I wonder how this industry would change, if online sportsbetting would become legal.


----------



## Mohammad (May 10, 2015)

Of Course.People Can Earn Money From Online Sports Betting


----------



## mcnallen (May 12, 2015)

I don't see online gambling being anymore addicting then land based casinos.. The US is ran by a corrupt group of people.. That is nearly the reason behind every law now. If you look at US medicine vs the rest of the free world.. We have so many FDA approved drugs and food that have been banned from human use in other countries. Nothing is to keep the american public safe. It is to keep the pockets of politicians lined.


----------



## RickPerry (Jun 16, 2015)

It should be legal, because people can earn money from it.


----------



## Edward (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah, online gambling is a matter of concern in US. However, there are certain states that allow online gambling and in some states it is restricted. It really depends on the state in which you reside.  But, it should be legalized like any other online game.


----------



## Andy987 (Jul 7, 2015)

yup they would earn money..but its is a type of risk..rich would become rich and the poor will keep getting poor..


----------



## mushmulcho (Aug 23, 2015)

I think so far this old dude who own offline casinos win the game and there is not much going on about legislation of online gambling in the USA.


----------



## johnmartin01 (Sep 16, 2015)

It should be legal in all the countries. Its an another source of earning money and make life easy. Even it is illegal still people are so much addicted to it and their habits will not be changed. So, it should be legalized everywhere.


----------



## jwilliams (Oct 15, 2015)

In many countries it's already legalized. Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't understand why not to make it legal everywhere. Come on, any niche has its bad sides, but there are many of good too. For example, taxes brings money to country, a lot of new working places and much more. What's wrong with that?


----------



## RickPerry (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, it is already legalized and in my opinion should be legalized everywhere - but unfortunately will be taxed a lot, look at the GB tax :-/


----------



## Luxury138 (Nov 2, 2015)

It will take some time particularly for communities which still see gambling as a very taboo thing.

Seo Yong


----------



## EmmaHarvey (Dec 27, 2015)

Online casinos are no different then playing the stock market or Lottery.. Hell, they are no different then going to your local Check-e-cheese and playing coins in an attempt to win a better prize. We all learn to gamble at an early age, weather it be at an Arcade or other type of contest. Its human nature to gamble in some form of another, so I strongly agree that it being illegal is all political.


----------



## JeanBrian (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't see the difference in Fantasy sports and sports betting, but one is legal, the other is not.


----------



## CarolKenneth (Jan 26, 2016)

It's a problem in the United States, because the politicians are being lobbied by powerful
groups that oppose online gambling, or in some cases, all forms of gambling, When the 
UIGEA was signed into law in the US, the NFL had lobbied against online gambling,
but they were able to get a carve-out in the law that allowed betting on fantasy sports.


----------



## Adam Lane (Feb 5, 2016)

in the majority of east countries it' gonna be banned like for ages due to ethical issues. once the religion rules, the all activities considered as sinful (alcohol, gambling) automatically banned and punishable. US its a separate market where powerful lobbies decide what is appropriate/legal and what's not


----------



## Koitk (Feb 12, 2016)

It should be legal, because the people find other ways to bet even they are not allowed to do this. If the people want to do this, they should do what they want, it is their choice.


----------



## Edgar Ferrara (Feb 12, 2016)

I thing it should be legal and regulated throughout the entire world because people are going to find ways to gamble online if they really want to, so why make it difficult? It brings in revenue to the country and the country can also have a problem gambling list.  At least this way the have some control plus they get to participate in the revenue like in the United Kingdom.  My two cents.


----------



## JacobBright (Aug 17, 2017)

Because that is really fun and that is not illegal as some people think


----------



## Sjkoncept (Sep 5, 2017)

Almost every developed country has it legalized


----------

